
Second Review: Linode Versus Slicehost - drp4929
http://www.unix.com/blog/2010/10/second-review-linode-versus-slicehost-one-year-later/
======
EugeneOZ
I love Linode too, but where is review? It's more looks like comment.

------
MetaCosm
2010 update to 2009 review...

